# w.c



## yodathlete (Jan 10, 2011)

Which w.c trap has been phased put due to the law making w.c to have a gpf of 1.6


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Going for your journeyman's huh? :laughing:



yodathlete said:


> Which w.c trap has been phased put due to the law making w.c to have a gpf of 1.6


----------



## yodathlete (Jan 10, 2011)

Actually its a related test in school its


----------



## yodathlete (Jan 10, 2011)

I wanna say its the washdown style buy someone told me it was blowout


----------

